# Canal Route - London to Liverpool



## AlEddy (11 Jan 2017)

Hello!
I'm thinking of cycling from London to Liverpool (or vice versa) along the canals in May this year.

Have any of you done this route? If so, Id love to hear more about it... is the route as straight forward as it is in my head?
Do all of the canals link easy enough?

I ride my bicycle, Buddy, for pleasure and love the freedom you get on a bicycle. I reckon I can cycle this distance at approx 30 - 40 miles a day at my current level of fitness. Does that seem ok for this route? Perhaps a week is needed?

Would love to find out more!

thanks,
Alicia


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2017)

This question fired my imagination.

I don't know the route as I've no involvement in canal boating but a very quick Google says it's possible to make the trip by canal boat.

If there is a navigable route you could follow that. Your problem would be if there are rideable towpaths all the way. You might need to jump on to roads on some sections


----------



## subaqua (12 Jan 2017)

Depends where you want to start in London too. Forget regents canal at limehouse as the Islington tunnel, lisson moorings and Maida Vale ? Tunnel and moorings will mean road riding. 

Yo can get waaay past Milton Keynes easy enough. I did Watford gap to Milton Keynes on a Saturday a few years ago. Just to see if I could . It can be a bit rough in places but my tourer hybrid with 700x35. Tyres coped well.


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Jan 2017)

I hate to put a damper on what sounds like a good trip, but just as a heads-up: riding on canal towpaths for long periods of time *can* get a bit monotonous. The scenery doesn't change much, and obviously the gradient doesn't. There's also the fact that in summer - particularly weekends - the towpaths can get busy in certain areas, with dog-walkers, fisherman, people just hanging out, etc. This can make it tedious going. I'd take maps (or whatever the kids use nowadays) so you can make detours, or just have a break for a few miles, as required. That said, I've gone up and down the section from London up to around Tring a fair bit and if I didn't enjoy it (in moderation) I wouldn't have repeated the experience.


----------



## AlEddy (12 Jan 2017)

Hello, thank you all for responding, its very interesting to hear your thoughts / advice.

I was planning on ending the trip in Camden Lock. So in fact I will now be getting the train to Liverpool and cycling all the way to London.

I'm excited about seeing parts of the countryside I've never been to ... or even heard of. And yes, great idea regarding a detour, I think I will definitely check out towns or villages on the way, but i do like the idea of sticking to the towpath (where possible).
I'm 33 years old and only learnt to ride a bike recently, so the idea of main roads is still scary for me - though I hear your point that canals can get monotonous.

BW/CART - great advice, thank you, and also the route planning link, this is very helpful.

When you've done long journeys, do you tend to pre book hotels? I'm just concerned that if i'm having tired day and cant make it those extra miles, then i'll lose the room and money - but also, if i'm having a great day and want to keep going, i don't want to feel i should stay put just because I have a room booked. Has anyone just gone for it and found a room on the day?
What would you advise?

thnaks,
Alicia


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2017)

Hi Alicia, re booking rooms. To my way of thinking you have the right attitude. Booking rigidly ahead is a restriction exactly as you describe. My approach is this.

Sometimes I book ahead the first night, and if this is your first tour it might be wise, as this is one less thing to worry about on the first day. It gives time to settle down on the tour etc.

After the first night I look at my likely finishing point for the next day. If it's quite rural I'll try to find accommodation and book ahead, if a well populated area I don't bother. If in a popular area it could be worth booking ahead for a Friday or Saturday night.

With the "see how it goes" on the day approach you do have to be prepared for this going badly wrong and struggling to find anywhere. I've only failed once** but had some close shaves.

** in France and I had to sleep wrapped in my survival blanket under a hedge. It rained as well!!


----------



## si_c (12 Jan 2017)

Sounds like a good trip, and probably a good bit of fun.

Your route may be a bit awkward depending on how you want to ride, the canal in liverpool is the leeds-liverpool canal, and it goes a long way north and east (Manchester) before you start to head south again. The only alternative is to head to runcorn on the trans pennine route and then try to pick up the trent and mersey canal there. But that's not a fun ride as you have to navigate through halton and runcorn. I do that route fairly regularly as an extended commute home.

A better route if you are coming into Liverpool might be to head across the mersey to ellesmere port where you would pick up the Shropshire Union canal, a large part of that route is cycle paths anyway.

An slightly longer, but perhaps better alternative would be to head around the Wirral circular cycle route to west kirby, then down the wirral way, picking up the Chester millennium greenway to chester, and picking up the Shropshire union there. That would be around 35 miles or so of completely off road riding, given you could get the ferry to Birkenhead and pick up the circular there. I'd go for this last route myself if you are planning on sticking with canals, the Shropshire union should get you all the way to Birmingham, and you have a fair number of options from there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jan 2017)

Thank you so much @User for mentioning the bw cart key: I did not know such a thing existed


----------



## Apollonius (12 Jan 2017)

@si_c suggests the Shropshire Union route, which is a nice canal and pretty direct. I happen to live alongside this canal, and the towpath would be pretty tricky to cycle in quite a few places, especially the southern stretches.


----------



## KneesUp (12 Jan 2017)

Apollonius said:


> @si_c suggests the Shropshire Union route, which is a nice canal and pretty direct. I happen to live alongside this canal, and the towpath would be pretty tricky to cycle in quite a few places, especially the southern stretches.


Is that tricky on a road bike/tourer or tricky on a mountain bike?


----------



## MarkF (12 Jan 2017)

I live a few mins from a canal and have done a ton of such riding, I think you'd go stir crazy after a few days. I agree with Bodhbh, but think "monotonous" is a kind description, if it's grey and miserable, or worse, cold+wet. then there is just about nowhere else I'd rather not be, than on a towpath!


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2017)

Nice as the idea sounds i would agree with the two kind posters above who suggest that it will get monotonous.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jan 2017)

Personal safety is another consideration.

Canal towpaths are favourite gathering spots for n'er do wells, particularly in urban areas.

Several stories a year or two back of cyclists being deliberately pushed into the canal.

The OP - 'Alicia' - may be a woman cycling alone which makes her an even easier target.

That's not a reason to abandon the tour, but it's probably not a good idea to wing it with no forward accommodation.

Caution would be needed approaching any group of youths, and I would go for early starts and aim to be off the paths by late afternoon.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2017)

Good point pale rider.

Definitely true of bits of the Lee Valley route in London.

In general I always avoid all urban or even suburban traffic free routes after dark. Early in the morning/just pre dawn even if dark is OK I reckon - neer do wells will be crashed out somewhere after a hard night.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> In general I always avoid all urban or even suburban traffic free routes after dark. Early in the morning/just pre dawn even if dark is OK I reckon.



I do the same, shouldn't have to but it's just being realistic.

It doesn't matter how hard you are, if you are one and they are several you will come off worst.

A mate of mine - who is a bit of a hard case - was attacked by a group of youths.

From what I can gather, he kicked off and gave a good account of himself.

But his expensive glasses were smashed in the fracas, and one of the yobs stamped on his bike breaking the derailleur.

Another risk is you accidentally cause a serious injury to one of your attackers.

Self defence, of course, but there's no guarantee it will come out that way once officialdom gets involved.


----------



## MarkF (12 Jan 2017)

OP will be scared to death soon!

I ride at night in "bad" urban areas 9 months of the year, I can think of only one incident in many years and none on the canal at night, which I often use as I am too tipsy to ride on the road.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jan 2017)

Yes, don't scare the poor girl!
I too ride in Glasgow mean city after dark, have done for years, nothing bad had befallen me yet.
Of course it help if, when you see a gang of youth on the riverfront, you just wave and give some banter back instead of being hostile.
One thing about the canal after dark @AlEddy is that there are no lights: you must have a really good front light on the bike.


----------



## ozboz (12 Jan 2017)

There is the Grand Union Canal , it begins in Brentford , West London, it goes as far as Birmingham ,
but I would heed to the advice about personal safety, 
My Girlfriend rides along a section of this waterway, the section where a young girl was murdered by a nasty piece of work , 
I worry about her,


----------



## subaqua (13 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Canals are no more the haunt of ne'erdowells as any other part of the country these days. Safety wise, it's about taking the same precautions you would anywhere else.
> 
> In some areas, where there's been an increase in the use of canals - either for residential mooring or by other users such as dog walkers, joggers, cyclists, etc - crime rates have actually fallen. Even in London, crime rates on canals are lower than in the surrounding areas.


Except in hackney at broadway market moorings where crimes against fashion are at an all time high!


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jan 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I do the same, shouldn't have to but it's just being realistic.
> 
> It doesn't matter how hard you are, if you are one and they are several you will come off worst.
> 
> ...


Yes I know someone who was mugged twice on a suburban greenway - not inner London, but more outer. And someone else who was mugged on a traffic free cycle lane going over a bridge.

One very rainy day (daylight but dark and deserted) I also had what may well have been a staged crash with someone else on a bike (it was all very odd and the person demanded my bike) - luckily someone else walked up and let me get away from what was turning very ugly.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jan 2017)

ozboz said:


> There is the Grand Union Canal , it begins in Brentford , West London, it goes as far as Birmingham ,
> but I would heed to the advice about personal safety,
> My Girlfriend rides along a section of this waterway, the section where a young girl was murdered by a nasty piece of work ,
> I worry about her,


Yes I know that stretch - I recommended a friend use it as a commuting route - have ridden it a fair few times in daylight - it is very isolated - no way would I ride it in the dark. If confronted you lose all the advantage of being on two wheels.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Jan 2017)

Any time I've done touring along canals I have thought if I came off, get hurt, fall or whatever, I may not be found for a good while as parts can be really remote and unused. Your personal safety should be a consideration and when travelling solo it's helpful to let someone know where you'll be or check in with them every few hours. I have invested in See Sense lights which will notify my wife via text with my position if I come off or whatever.

I would agree with the comments on surfacing too. Try and gather information beforehand on the surfaces you'll encounter along the way. I have been known to contact relevant authorities with a quick email to ascertain the surfaces or some of their paths and I've had fast detailed replies which is a great help towards planning. 

Yes, it can be monotonous but also can be exhilarating, just being in the quiet, alone and far from home.


----------



## cisamcgu (13 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Canals are no more the haunt of ne'erdowells as any other part of the country these days. Safety wise, it's about taking the same precautions you would anywhere else..



You are, of course, correct; but the problem with a canal towpath is the very fact that it is a single lane track, with water on one side and a hedge on the other. There is often no way to avoid the "ne'erdowells" like there often is when riding on more "normal" roads"


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Hello!
> I'm thinking of cycling from London to Liverpool (or vice versa) along the canals in May this year.
> 
> Have any of you done this route? If so, Id love to hear more about it... is the route as straight forward as it is in my head?
> ...




Some tow paths are hardly walkable and tunnels you may encounter along the route need to be considered. Most tunnels had a path which allowed the horses that towed the narrow boats to by pass the tunnels 

There are lots of various guide books specific to various canals which you may find useful.

Good luck


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jan 2017)

At the risk of sounding uber negative (not like me with regard to "risk" - folk very often have an exaggerated idea of risk) - I cannot but help recall that I have twice almost fallen in a canal.

It is very easy to skid, particularly if you take action to avoid something and then skid. Once on a group ride up the Lee Valley I skidded and, bizzarely, ended up doing an imitation of the final scene from the Italian job - most of legs and bike over the canal - rest of body, just enough, on land. As my companions debated what to do/which bits of me to ditch/saw off to shift the balance back to the landside I managed to swivel/drag myself and the bike, firmly gribbed between my legs, back onto dry land.

And on the Brentford canal mentioned above I once skidded and tore a gash in my tights - luckily fell away from the water.

On the positive size  it's my understanding that most canals are pretty shallow. Is this true?

Oh - take care on any cobbled bits, particularly near narrow passes under bridges.


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> I live a few mins from a canal and have done a ton of such riding, I think you'd go stir crazy after a few days. I agree with Bodhbh, but think "monotonous" is a kind description, if it's grey and miserable, or worse, cold+wet. then there is just about nowhere else I'd rather not be, than on a towpath!







Haven't cycled along canal tow paths but have cruised along many.Never found them bouring depending on area visited Great pubs some climbs along side staircase locks


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

Canal paths are great fun in the dark. I regularly use a few routes at night as part of training runs and you never see a soul. So long as you have good lights they are fine.


----------



## KneesUp (13 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> On the positive size  it's my understanding that most canals are pretty shallow. Is this true?
> 
> .


They were largely dug by hand, so for the most part they are only just about deep enough for a canal boat - about 4 foot I think. The locks are obviously much deeper.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Canal paths are great fun in the dark. I regularly use a few routes at night as part of training runs and you never see a soul. So long as you have good lights they are fine.





fossyant said:


> Canal paths are great fun in the dark. I regularly use a few routes at night as part of training runs and you never see a soul. So long as you have good lights they are fine.


Bizarre for a training run I must say.

Forgot to say - my near mugging on a traffic free greenway was a filled-in ex canal


----------



## Bodhbh (13 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> At the risk of sounding uber negative (not like me with regard to "risk" - folk very often have an exaggerated idea of risk) - I cannot but help recall that I have twice almost fallen in a canal...
> 
> On the positive size  it's my understanding that most canals are pretty shallow. Is this true?



Having ended up in the Grand Union following a bad passing - which was probably my fault - I can confirm it is about 3ft deep and no great ill befalls you if you wind up in the drink. Other than feeling like a d**k.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Bizarre for a training run I must say.
> 
> Forgot to say - my near mugging on a traffic free greenway was a filled-in ex canal



I'm staying off roads at the moment (broken spine last year) and need to avoid getting hit by a car again until my claim is sorted. On the farm lanes, shared use paths and canal I haven't seen anyone, other than the odd cyclist and wildlife.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

Bodhbh said:


> Having ended up in the Grand Union following a bad passing - which was probably my fault - I can confirm it is about 3ft deep and no great ill befalls you if you wind up in the drink. Other than feeling like a d**k.



They always look like a black hole, but we tested the depth with a branch, and they aren't deep.


----------



## Brains (13 Jan 2017)

Sounds like a great trip.
I like cycling along the canals, I dont think its boring at all, in fact it's more interesting than the roads along side

I've cycled from London to Bristol on the K&A, which was fine, I've also cycled the Lea navigation from London to Hertfordshire.

I've also done thousands of miles along the European waterways in France, Germany, Netherlands Denmark and Belgium, however they are in a different class, as they mostly have proper cycle routes built along side

In the UK you need to get the Sustrans cycle maps, it would appear with a bit of careful planning you can get most the way off road. 
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map?...3&zoom=6&route-type=all-routes&region=England

This will show you your route, there will be places where Sustrans move the route away from the canal, believe the map! as it means that section of the canal towpath is unsuitable for cycling


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jan 2017)

Good point about the variable quality of tow paths.

This is the Aire and Calder Navigation that within the space of a few hundred yards goes from this (tarmac, both sides and wide enough to drive a car down):


P1060437 by Dave, on Flickr

to this (packed mud, narrowly wedged between a banking and the canal, overhanging trees and just wide enough for single file)


P1060289 by Dave, on Flickr

Don't get me wrong, they certainly get you to some places that you wouldn't normally see, but you need to keep your wits about you and be prepared to take an alternative route every now and then.


----------



## TonyMartin (18 Jan 2017)

Alicia The main thing is for you to enjoy yourself.

Let us all know how you get on.

Just do It....


----------



## AlEddy (19 Jan 2017)

Blimey! you lot sure know how to scare a girl! 

Luckily I will be with a two more - another female and male - companions en route.

I will certainly take all of your advice on board, thnak you!

And keep the good tips coming please!
The image refs of how quickly the canal towpath can change are interesting... it gets narrow for sure!!!


----------



## Melanie Convey (19 Jan 2017)

Thank you everyone for your useful responses! I am also cycling this route with OP and I think there will be 1 or 2 men in the group. So should be a group of about 4 in total which I think is a good number?

Can I ask about tips for training for your first long cycle please? I am pretty much a beginner (used to cycle in my 20's but more for getting from A to B rather than long distance/ touring). I have a training plan to follow but any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## AlEddy (19 Jan 2017)

si_c said:


> head across the mersey to ellesmere port where you would pick up the Shropshire Union canal



Hey @si_c , thanks for this advice, do you mean cross the Mersey by ferry to Ellesmere? If so, do you know which port the ferry leave from to corss over?

thanks!


----------



## si_c (19 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Hey @si_c , thanks for this advice, do you mean cross the Mersey by ferry to Ellesmere? If so, do you know which port the ferry leave from to corss over?
> 
> thanks!


Hi,

Sorry no, you'd have to use the ferry to cross to Seacombe, which is in Birkenhead, from there you can follow the Wirral Circular trail to Ellesmere Port and pick up the canal there. It's about 12miles or so on Roads, albeit you can route through quieter roads a bit. The alternative is to go around the Wirral Circular in reverse, entirely off the main road and pick up the canal in Chester. I'll spec out the routes for you and post them up in a bit if you're interested.

Of the two routes, I'd opt for the longer ride through to Chester as it's a much more scenic route, but it is around 30miles or so.


----------



## RWright (19 Jan 2017)

Melanie Convey said:


> Thank you everyone for your useful responses! I am also cycling this route with OP and I think there will be 1 or 2 men in the group. So should be a group of about 4 in total which I think is a good number?
> 
> Can I ask about tips for training for your first long cycle please? I am pretty much a beginner (used to cycle in my 20's but more for getting from A to B rather than long distance/ touring). I have a training plan to follow but any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!



I would try to get plenty of saddle time in. Getting used to being on a bicycle saddle at first can be uncomfortable. It also can take a little time to get your bike set up like you want it.


----------



## MarkF (19 Jan 2017)

Melanie Convey said:


> Thank you everyone for your useful responses! I am also cycling this route with OP and I think there will be 1 or 2 men in the group. So should be a group of about 4 in total which I think is a good number?
> 
> Can I ask about tips for training for your first long cycle please? I am pretty much a beginner (used to cycle in my 20's but more for getting from A to B rather than long distance/ touring). I have a training plan to follow but any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!



For a long distance canal trip, try riding round and round the local park pond, for 6-8 hours, for a week..................


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Blimey! you lot sure know how to scare a girl!
> 
> Luckily I will be with a two more - another female and male - companions en route.
> 
> ...





Melanie Convey said:


> Thank you everyone for your useful responses! I am also cycling this route with OP and I think there will be 1 or 2 men in the group. So should be a group of about 4 in total which I think is a good number?
> 
> Can I ask about tips for training for your first long cycle please? I am pretty much a beginner (used to cycle in my 20's but more for getting from A to B rather than long distance/ touring). I have a training plan to follow but any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!



I think this is a great idea, I've riden all sections from London to long buckby along the Grand union. For me, it's a fantastic way of seeing loads of different scenery and architecture without being on the road.

A word of caution though, as has been pointed out previously, the tow path can be pretty rough in places, usually once you get away from towns and cities. Also practice mending punctures and minor maintenance as you could end up having to push your bike rather than ride it quite away if you have issues in the more remote areas.

Time wise, I would say about a week should suffice

Training wise, just ride your bike as often as you can, shopping trips, to the pub etc.

As for accommodation, why not camp, that way with care, you can stop pretty much when and where you fancy. I'm lead to believe pub gardens are good for this

Whatever you decide, keep posting your progress and best of luck with the trip.

If it does go ahead in may, you may come across a group of us doing our annual Milton Keynes to birkhampstead canal side pub crawl (we'd even buy you a pint)


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Blimey! you lot sure know how to scare a girl!
> 
> Luckily I will be with a two more - another female and male - companions en route.
> 
> ...



I could have added I would have no worries about doing the ride in company.

The risk, such as it is, is much greater for a lone cyclist.


----------



## AlEddy (20 Jan 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> If it does go ahead in may, you may come across a group of us doing our annual Milton Keynes to birkhampstead canal side pub crawl (we'd even buy you a pint)



oohhhhh sounds great! what are your dates? Pint sounds awesome... not even there yet but sure ill need one, or 4!



Pale Rider said:


> I could have added I would have no worries about doing the ride in company.



Thank you, that puts my mind at rest a bit : ) 



MarkF said:


> For a long distance canal trip, try riding round and round the local park pond, for 6-8 hours, for a week..................



HAHAHAHAHAHA! Thanks!


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (21 Jan 2017)

Really really do not follow the Shropshire Union Canal for cycling. I can't stress this enough.

A couple of bits of it are cyclable - parts near Wolverhampton have been incorporated into NCN 81, and near Chester it's NCN 5. But the Shroppie is a late canal (1840s), built by Thomas Telford with more advanced engineering techniques than others. Whereas other canals loop around to follow the contours of the landscape, the Shroppie uses cuttings and embankments to follow a straight(ish) line.

It's the cuttings that make it unsuitable for cycling. The water pours down the high cutting banks and ends up on the towpath. The result is a quagmire. Seriously - there are bits of the Shroppie I wouldn't even walk, let alone cycle.

If you absolutely do have to do an all-canal route, then consider the Grand Union from London to Birmingham (possibly detouring onto the Stratford Canal from Lapworth to Birmingham), Birmingham Canal Navigations main line to Wolverhampton, Staffs & Worcs Canal to Great Haywood (near Stafford), Trent & Mersey through Stoke to Runcorn, then make your own way to Liverpool. But there's so much of that that would be lumpy and bumpy I wouldn't recommend it. If I were doing it, I'd use a good online route-planner and drag the route onto canals where suitable - maybe try and follow the general "canal corridor", but on country lanes where the towpath isn't up to snuff. The Shroppie does go through lovely countryside: it's just not the most bike-friendly of canals!

Richard (boat-owner, ex-editor Waterways World magazine)


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Jan 2017)

I did wonder about the Shropshire canal after seeing it on my way back from wales last year.

The scenery looked wonderful but the path on the short leg I noticed Were very hit and miss.

Good advice from @Richard Fairhurst


----------



## AlEddy (23 Jan 2017)

Thank you for that advice.
Starting in Liverpool heading south to London, we were defo planning on cycling the Shropshire Canal from Ellesmere Port to just before Barbridge (near Nantwich) where we would turn off onto the Middlewich Branch, and then onto the Trent and Mersey heading to Stoke on Trent.
Do you think that section is really bad?
We don't mind a challenge, as long as its not dangerous. 

With regards to training, do you know any good sites / apps where you can search for cycle routes based on distance? eg say i want to do a 30 mile ride from my postcode, I would type it in and it suggests a cycle route, does that exist?

We did a 24 mile session on Saturday from regents park along the canal to Uxbridge. The terrain definitely changed quickly, some parts we had to get off and walk, and worse, some parts were covered in black ice which was scary!


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> We did a 24 mile session on Saturday from regents park along the canal to Uxbridge. The terrain definitely changed quickly, some parts we had to get off and walk, and worse, some parts were covered in black ice which was scary!



You'll spoil it - training on the bloody route!

I would not bother too much about serious training. A flat 30-40 miles a day should be okay without too much pain even if you do zero training. The main thing is to make sure you are comfortable on your bikes for a few hours in one go and that any niggles in that regard have been fixed. Maybe go on some rides of a similar distance in the month leading up the the ride to iron that out. FWIW, without doing any other training bar the odd 3-4 mile run, a couple of years ago my other half went on a 45 mile ride down the Mosel, on a folding bike, without it being a chore.


----------



## jay clock (23 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> With regards to training, do you know any good sites / apps where you can search for cycle routes based on distance? eg say i want to do a 30 mile ride from my postcode, I would type it in and it suggests a cycle route, does that exist?


cycle.travel is ideal for that

to add to the many comments, I would not worry about all the alarming tales. And use booking.com each day. However having done a few days on the Canal du Midi I would concur with the boredom issue. Do report back when you do it!


----------



## AlEddy (23 Jan 2017)

Bodhbh said:


> You'll spoil it - training on the bloody route!



haha! I know, but my friend lives in Uxbridge and we were meeting her for lunch - so decided to cycle.
Next time I'll be going from Camden to Waltham Abbey I think. 



jay clock said:


> Do report back when you do it!



Will do, really cant wait! Just hope its a sunny adventure, rather than rain!


----------



## si_c (23 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Will do, really cant wait! Just hope its a sunny adventure, rather than rain!



I'm sure it will be a sunny trip. Can't remember when it last rained in May in the North of England


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (23 Jan 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Thank you for that advice.
> Starting in Liverpool heading south to London, we were defo planning on cycling the Shropshire Canal from Ellesmere Port to just before Barbridge (near Nantwich) where we would turn off onto the Middlewich Branch, and then onto the Trent and Mersey heading to Stoke on Trent.
> Do you think that section is really bad?
> We don't mind a challenge, as long as its not dangerous.



Ellesmere Port through Chester to Waverton is fine (quite lovely, in fact!). From there to the outskirts of Middlewich is rural and unimproved - not too quagmiry and not dangerous, just narrow bumpy singletrack as country towpaths often are. The Trent & Mersey's towards a little better - still unsurfaced, but because much of it is along a flight of locks (the notorious Heartbreak Hill), it's well-trodden.

I'd just make sure you take a cycle map with you, whether a paper one or one on your phone - that way, if you get too hacked off with the towpath quality, you can divert onto quiet roads. There are a lot of NCN routes on country lanes in that part of the world.


----------



## AlEddy (16 Mar 2017)

HI Everyone, hope you are all well?
Just a general question really...
How can i stop my wrists from hurting? I've started training and did 3 hours on my bike on Sunday and my wrists were killing! I can't imagine doing this for longer each day, and everyday for a week! I don't have front suspension (and cant afford a new bike) plus i already have padded gloves. Are there any other tips? Or will the pain ease with more training?

Also, are there any 'must haves' we should take with us? 
Im just imagining hoping on my bike and off we go, but any tips on what we shouldn't leave home without would be really helpful!

thanks : )


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2017)

Try bar ends if you have flat bars. They give you more hand positions.

Will you have facilities to clean the bike at the end of the day. Depending upon weather conditions before the rides, canal paths can be very boggy. Also bear in mind clothing and shoes.

I come back looking like a bog monster in just 10 miles of farm lanes and canal paths at this time of year. So glad I bought winter mtb boots.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Mar 2017)

Are you sitting comfortably? Are you leaning too far forward, seat too high, handlebars too low?

There could be a number of reasons but as above, bar ends will allow you to change hand positions to stave off aches and pains.

Do you know anyone similar in build who's bike you could try?


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Mar 2017)

AlEddy said:


> How can i stop my wrists from hurting?


Try moving your saddle forward a bit. That may seem counter-intuitive but that shifts your support (the saddle contact point) forward more than your CofG and so reduces the weight you are taking through your arms. Ideally with sufficient trunk functional strength, you should be able to ride for a short period with minimal pressure from hands to bars. If this is difficult (ie you can only do it for a few seconds) then set about some exercises to strengthen the muscles you need. This should then help reduce/eliminate the wrist pain. Plus one to ^^^ ref hand positions.
Bit off topic (Touring/expedLiverpool>London) and you may wish to ask this question on a different sub-forum, or even search for other threads which discuss it.


----------



## AlEddy (3 Apr 2017)

RWright said:


> I would try to get plenty of saddle time in. Getting used to being on a bicycle saddle at first can be uncomfortable. It also can take a little time to get your bike set up like you want it.



I've been upping my saddle time and have noticed my wrists really hurt after long rides - i'm definitely going to get my bike fitted properly as i think this might help! 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AlEddy (3 Apr 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> I think this is a great idea, I've riden all sections from London to long buckby along the Grand union. For me, it's a fantastic way of seeing loads of different scenery and architecture without being on the road.
> 
> A word of caution though, as has been pointed out previously, the tow path can be pretty rough in places, usually once you get away from towns and cities. Also practice mending punctures and minor maintenance as you could end up having to push your bike rather than ride it quite away if you have issues in the more remote areas.
> 
> ...




Ride to the PUB!! hahaha not sure I'll do that or i wont get home : )


----------



## si_c (3 Apr 2017)

AlEddy said:


> I've been upping my saddle time and have noticed my wrists really hurt after long rides - i'm definitely going to get my bike fitted properly as i think this might help!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Could be that you are putting too much weight through the handlebars, I used to have the same until I disciplined myself to not lean heavily on them. Try holding your weight with your core instead of your hands, and just holding the bars with a light touch.


----------



## Ghostrider1 (25 Sep 2017)

Hello There,
I'm new to this site. I'm planning on doing Liverpool to London via the Canal network as can't climb for toffee. Doing it for charity self supported.
I was just wondering does any one have a GPS of the route. Sounds daft I know ... Get on the canal keep following till canal stops , can't go wrong....etc. I'm looking for when you have to come off the canal at tunnels etc. I did Liverpool to Leeds in one day and had a GPS form someone else who had done it with all the diversions mapped. Same thing would be helpful.
I live quite close Liverpool Leeds canal so was going to start from home to Liverpool Ferry across to the Wirral Wirral way to Ellesmere port and get on the network from the boat museum. on the Shropshire then onto the Grand Union around Birmingham way via Milton Keynes to London. Planning on three days.
Any help??


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

Ghostrider1 said:


> Get on the canal keep following till canal stops , can't go wrong....etc.


Can't go wrong eh? I suppose my riding into the K&A doesn't actually count as going wrong, does it.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Can't go wrong eh? I suppose my riding into the K&A doesn't actually count as going wrong, does it.



Ha! Yes it's a problem. A group of club mates set off to ride the Leeds Liverpool from Liverpool to Chorley New Year 2016. Needless to say it was cold and a number of hostelries were visited enroute.

Fortunately only one of their number actually rode in to the canal.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Sep 2017)

Ghostrider1 said:


> Hello There,
> I'm new to this site. I'm planning on doing Liverpool to London via the Canal network as can't climb for toffee. Doing it for charity self supported.
> I was just wondering does any one have a GPS of the route. Sounds daft I know ... Get on the canal keep following till canal stops , can't go wrong....etc. I'm looking for when you have to come off the canal at tunnels etc. I did Liverpool to Leeds in one day and had a GPS form someone else who had done it with all the diversions mapped. Same thing would be helpful.
> I live quite close Liverpool Leeds canal so was going to start from home to Liverpool Ferry across to the Wirral Wirral way to Ellesmere port and get on the network from the boat museum. on the Shropshire then onto the Grand Union around Birmingham way via Milton Keynes to London. Planning on three days.
> Any help??



hello and welcome @Ghostrider1

I cant help with a GPS file but I do use cycletravel.org for planning routes. its pretty easy to use and download files from.

just a word of warning, the tow path along the canal can be great but in my experience there are quite a few sections between tring and long buckby that can be pretty muddy and cut up if wet and very rutted when dry. progress may not be as quick as you may expect f the weather isn't being nice.

what are your planned stopover points? and what are you planning to do the ride on?


----------



## Ghostrider1 (29 Sep 2017)

@uphillstruggler.
I think I have seen cycle travel for routes. Will have a check on there.
Planning on riding on my full susser (Ghost riot lc7). Originally I was planning to do it on my hybrid commuter(pinnacle Cobalt) but I I have been on the Leeds Liverpool and found that a bit wanting on the rougher stuff.
I am by no means a speed merchant. I'm more a heavy weight cruiser. I just go and go...and go...


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Oct 2017)

@Ghostrider1 

Just to say it's been wet in Milton Keynes and surrounding area so the tow path between long buckby and berkhampstead will be good in bits but rough for the main. 

Slow and steady is the best way along the canal imho, the full sis should be like sitting in an armchair so best of luck. 

When are you planning to do this?


----------



## Ghostrider1 (6 Oct 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> When are you planning to do this?


Its going to be next year. Still planning it.


----------



## Hoo Wheeler (13 Nov 2017)

Hi Alicia

I like the sound of your canal trip. Did you under take it and how did you get on? Any advice you can give to others?


----------



## Cavalol (24 Nov 2017)

AlEddy said:


> Hello!
> I'm thinking of cycling from London to Liverpool (or vice versa) along the canals in May this year.
> 
> Have any of you done this route? If so, Id love to hear more about it... is the route as straight forward as it is in my head?
> ...



I'd absolutely love to do that, and have made (very) half hearted plans at small rides to build up to a London ride. One thing that concerns me (and apologies if someone else has mentioned this on this thread) is the sections of canal with no gravel or tarmac tow paths. I've done Barbridge back to Chester two or three times and it's honestly quite hard work/heavy going riding over what are essentially fields.

Llangollen to Chester should be good, and I fancy Newtown to Chester via three canals over a day or two. The Montgomery canal is stunning, if not dried up in places and well worth a trip.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (25 Nov 2017)

Llangollen to Barbridge will be hard going once you're past Chirk. The Llangollen Canal towpath is very rural and unimproved. Much of the Montgomery towpath has now been surfaced, though I think the northern sections are still grassy and bumpy.


----------



## Cavalol (25 Nov 2017)

Richard Fairhurst said:


> Llangollen to Barbridge will be hard going once you're past Chirk. The Llangollen Canal towpath is very rural and unimproved. Much of the Montgomery towpath has now been surfaced, though I think the northern sections are still grassy and bumpy.



Thanks, Richard. I've done most of the Montgomery (Newtown to Lower Frankton) when we did the Montgomery Triathlon last year, nothing too fazing there but I don't know if I'm fit enough to get back from Newtown to Chester in a day using Mongtomery/Llangollen/Shropshire Union.


----------



## Bigal26 (2 Sep 2019)

Hi there ,did you do your cycle from liverpool to london , something im looking at doing for charity any support would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Sep 2019)

Hello @Bigal26

the OP hasn't been on since may 2017 so she either did the ride and didn't like it or fell in and didn't get out, either way, I wouldn't hold your breath for an answer 

there's some good local advice on the thread if you have the time to read it.

best of luck with the ride


----------



## Bigal26 (2 Sep 2019)

Will do , Thanks pal


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2019)

Hi @Bigal26,
The first bike 'tour' I did, with a buddy, was from London back home to Sheffield (mostly) along the waterways. We were aiming for three days, so a little over 60 miles a day, and distances neither of us were especially used to. It was a ... learning experience!

Having narrowboated, we were familiar with canal infrastructure, but hadn't appreciated how different it could be from the saddle of a bike. Unlike some of my fellow responders on here, I do think the landscape changes and there is plenty to sustain interest. We didn't bother with a map and determined in advance the places we needed to hit and how to negotiate the canal junctions we'd meet. We booked B&Bs for our stopovers, though as other folks have said, the opportunities for (stealth/wild) camping are plentiful if that is appealing. There are canalside cafes and pubs from which to seek refreshment, but it would be smart to know where these are in advance; being rural, some of them are closed during the day.

There were a couple of factors we'd simply not considered and which proved real challenges for newbie tourers. Firstly was the sheer number of obstacles we met which interrupted our pace. In heavily populated areas (for much of the stretch through London and its dormitory towns) there were pinch barriers aplenty meaning you were forever stopping to manhandle the bike around or through them. Elsewhere along the canal, there'd be crossover bridges or locks where staying on the bike was difficult or impossible. It was sapping being unable to maintain an even pace. What was far worse however, was the condition of the towpath on more rural stretches. We were fortunate to be in the middle of a dry spell so the towpaths were rarely muddy as earlier responders have suggested, though having travelled and walked widely on the system, they are definitely right to point out how bad that can be. Our problem was the (literal!) pain in the rear caused by long stretches along uneven terrain, whether tussocky grass or more often, tree roots. These of course also slow you down from trying to avoid the pain, and from avoiding the potential for accidents as others have described. So much was our pace reduced, on two days of the three, in order to get to our B&Bs (no mobile phones at the time), and simply from sheer exhaustion, we <oh, the shame!> caught the train for last ten or so miles. That's a bonus of course; railways often follow the same path as canals.

Don't get me wrong, I love our canal system; as novices, we'd just bitten of more than we could chew. My advice would be to prepare for travelling at far slower average speeds than would be possible on roads. If we'd taken four days instead of three, I think we'd have been fine. Oh, and don't forget chammy butter!
Enjoy!


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2019)

I’m as above, I enjoy the scenery and infrastructure of the canals.

A mate and I wild camped a month or so just off the tow path near Northampton with no issues (see attached image)






You can also get a key that allows you access to water etc from the canals and river trust offices.

As @IaninSheffield says, you will slow down compared to your usual pace but time has stood still along the canal so take your time

If you keep in touch on the forum, before you leave, I’ll let you know the state of play between Northampton and Berkhampstead 

Best of luck


----------

